# [SOLVED] Need help deciding which card is right for me



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi i am going to buy a new graphics card this week and want to know which card will suit me more in (will my processor handle this card withought any problems? , will i need directx 11 , what bundle or combo should i get with either or of these cards? , do i need a new processor and what processor should i get) if i need new processor plz make note i am only allowed to spend $200 on each item maybe a couple dollars more .

These are the cards: ATI Radeon 4890

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102841

or: ATI Radeon 5770

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858

Here are my specs 

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/5/2009, 23:23:19
       Machine name: OWNER-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
       System Model: DX4640-UB101A
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/28/08 11:20:31 Ver: A7399NG2.108
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 3838MB RAM
          Page File: 1806MB used, 6039MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA 
        Chip type: GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07E1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1912 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 248 MB
    Shared Memory: 1663 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum
   Driver Version: 8.15.0011.8618 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 9466880 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-44A1-11CF-3F52-3C2102C2C535}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x07E1
        SubSys ID: 0x01371025
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250137&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 08:19:13, 1309848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250137&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 08:19:13, 1309848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 08:19:13, 1309848 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB2.0-CRW
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A48, 0x3302
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x07FE
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/11/2009 00:39:52, 273920 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:25, 7680 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | Location: Port_#0006.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/11/2009 00:39:32, 15872 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/11/2009 00:39:32, 49152 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:55, 31616 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 19968 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 39992 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col05
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 00:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col06
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 00:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col07
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbd106.dll, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 8192 bytes
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 00:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 39992 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 02:15:53, 62440 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:46:59, 39992 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 122.8 GB
Total Space: 289.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD32 00AAJS-22B4A SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 8.3 GB
Total Space: 15.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD32 00AAJS-22B4A SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:34:39, 79872 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F40&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_00\4&26A8D32F&0&2850
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAX_CNXT.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 03:29:14, 740352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAXHWBS2.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 03:30:22, 409600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAX_DPV.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 03:32:58, 1478656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFProf.cty, 6/30/2007 13:38:38, 143829 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 3/16/2008 08:37:34, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio64.sys, 1.00.0011.0000 (English), 6/29/2007 08:11:24, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio64.exe, 1.00.0011.0000 (English), 6/29/2007 08:11:36, 412672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 3/16/2008 08:37:35, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_HSF\UIU64m.exe, 4.00.0026.0000 (English), 6/26/2007 03:24:40, 1066496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\UCI64M20.dll, 2.00.0020.0000 (English), 7/13/2007 03:43:36, 310272 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07FE&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:36, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07FC&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:41, 948736 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07F8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor64.sys, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 17:53:24, 163872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvraidco.dll, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 17:42:06, 389120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvraiins.dll, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 17:42:06, 389120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoAr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Arabic), 5/6/2008 17:41:32, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoCs.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Czech), 5/6/2008 17:41:32, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoDa.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Danish), 5/6/2008 17:41:34, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoDe.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (German), 5/6/2008 17:41:34, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Greek), 5/6/2008 17:41:34, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEng.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (English), 5/6/2008 17:41:36, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoENU.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (English), 5/6/2008 17:41:36, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEs.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Spanish), 5/6/2008 17:41:36, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEsm.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Spanish), 5/6/2008 17:41:38, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoFi.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Finnish), 5/6/2008 17:41:38, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoFr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (French), 5/6/2008 17:41:40, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoHe.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Hebrew), 5/6/2008 17:41:40, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoHu.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Hungarian), 5/6/2008 17:41:40, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoIt.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Italian), 5/6/2008 17:41:42, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoJa.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Japanese), 5/6/2008 17:41:42, 40448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoKo.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Korean), 5/6/2008 17:41:44, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoNl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Dutch), 5/6/2008 17:41:44, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoNo.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 5/6/2008 17:41:44, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Polish), 5/6/2008 17:41:46, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPt.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Portuguese), 5/6/2008 17:41:46, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPtb.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Portuguese), 5/6/2008 17:41:48, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoRu.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Russian), 5/6/2008 17:41:48, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSk.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Slovak), 5/6/2008 17:41:48, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Slovenian), 5/6/2008 17:41:50, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSv.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Swedish), 5/6/2008 17:41:50, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoTh.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Thai), 5/6/2008 17:41:50, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoTr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Turkish), 5/6/2008 17:41:52, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoZhc.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Chinese (Simplified)), 5/6/2008 17:41:52, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoZht.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Chinese (Traditional)), 5/6/2008 17:41:52, 39424 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07E1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_152de033\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 18689165 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 11168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 11632800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 4/22/2008 10:49:00, 930272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 1227264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 2304000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 733216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 9466880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 10060 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 14285824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0028.0006 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 508448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 989696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 1704960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 1317408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 678432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 7611904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 10379264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.05.0005.0050 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod155.dll, 1.05.0005.0050 (English), 6/10/2009 05:03:00, 167936 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07DC&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07DA&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&1B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys, 5.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/12/2007 17:53:56, 24096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NVCOSMU.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/28/2007 12:32:20, 44032 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D9&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&1A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&19
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D7&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:46:51, 17976 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D6&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D3&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D2&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D0&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CF&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CE&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CD&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CB&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07C8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&1C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07C1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056F&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&68
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056F&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&60
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056E&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056D&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056C&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:14:59, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:24, 49640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:00, 20952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:15:28, 123368 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056A&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&21
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:36, 49664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 06:17:29, 10752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:47:25, 17920 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6002.18005
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18005
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Capture Sources:
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

OEM PC's use Mobo's made for them so it's difficult to determine what CPU's they will accept. Your have a Pentium Dual Core so maybe you could go to a E6300 Dual Core Pentium Wolfdale CPU. Your best solution would be to contact Gateway and ask what CPU's are compatible with that Mobo.
You are certainly going to need to upgrade your PSU with either of those GPU's.
4890 requires a minimum 500W PSU & the 5770 450W. You would need a 600 to 650W quality PSU from Seasonic or Corsair.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

YoU didn't answer my other questions which of the two cards are better and what psu and what CPU I need like give me a website for a bundle or combo like at newegg plz I'm not good with those things


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Sapphire brand is a good choice for ATI chipped GPU's.
I'm not a gamer so I really can't offer any knowledge advice on which of those GPU's is better for your needs. 
I'll attempt to direct someone who is more knowledgeable about gaming GPU's to this thread.
For a PSU, you could get the Corsair 650W for $90 and the 750W Corsair is a great bargain at this time at $108.
650: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
750: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Ty please hurry because I only have one week to decide what I want


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

I sent a PM to a Team Mate who is more knowledgeable about GPU's and I'm sure he will post as soon as he sees the PM.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

You may have to stagger your options because you will have to upgrade the psu for either card and may eventually need a new cpu.

if I were you and really needed a card then I would get the 4890 and one the power supplies mentioned by Tyree then I would save up for a newer processor or newer components altogether and build myself a new gaming system.

The 5770 is the better card but because you have a lower end system it really won't do you much good to purchase it.

Personally I always choose Nvidia when choosing a graphics card and if you want to look at Nvida have a look at the GTX260 or 250


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Tell me why won't the 5770 won't work as good even with a new processor and a link to the gtx260 plz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

because your cpu isn't very good a powerful graphics card like the 5770 will cause bottle necks in your system and things will become slow.

google is your friend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187080

is this a good 260 or are there better

is the 4890 better same or worse then the 260


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Even with a good CPU that u recommend


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Sparkle are not very good. I have a GTX260 made by BFG

The 4890 and GTX260 are similar but I think the GTX260 is slightly better but not by much. The main reason I prefer Nvidia cards is because I think their driver support is better.

I also think Nvidia cards work better with Intel CPUs and ATi cards work better with AMD CPUs


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

If you had a good cpu I would go for the 5770 or a GTX295


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

So I can run a gtx260 withought a new CPU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

you would have to get a new psu though as Tyree stated above.

You need a psu witch has atleast 650w for the GTX 260 and all your components and it will need to be a good brand such as corsair or seasonic. This why I said go for the 4890 so you could get a better power supply then you could save up for a better cpu.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

I am getting a new CPU which one do recommend that is around 200$ and can handle the 5770 Ima get a 750 psu corsair


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

As Tyree suggested above you will have to contact gateway to see what is best but I think the cpu Tyree said would be probably be the maximum you could go to if you are lucky.

The problem is that prebuilt computers like gateways & dells have their own made motherboards in them and some times they differ from the standard motherboards for people who build their own systems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

If that CPU works will that handle the 5770


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

yes but you need to contact gateway first to make sure as there may be issues with that motherboard and you may need to flash it to a new BIOS revision and other things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

I called gateway and only way they will tell mebif it compatible is if I pay 59 dollars for 30 minutes so yeh
Ima get 5770


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Isn't the CPU he recommended me a low end CPU?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

is this psu a good one for me?

i am already getting sapphire 5770

now the big problem either get the cheap idk if it low end or this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.280584 

or

this one: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.280585


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Most powerful
5970
5870
GTX295
4870x2
5850
GTX285
4850x2
GTX275
4890
GTX260
5770
4870
5750
4850
GTS250


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Ok but which combo of 5770 should I get


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

I have very serious doubts that you can use a Quad Core CPU with the Mobo you have.
The 750W Corsair will be more than good for power with the 5770 GPU.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Can I buy a mobo then


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Yes you can. A Dual Core CPU would be a better choice for gaming. 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 - ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Mobo -5770GPU-Corsair 750 PSU would be a very good gamer.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Agreed, though if there is a microcenter near where you live they are selling the Q9550 for about the same price as the E8400, and in that case I feel a quad core is justified.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Can u show mobo in new egg and I'm thinking can I buy gpu and psu first and in Christmas I get mobo and CPU will that mess up the items I have withought the CPU and mobo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Assuming your case will accept an ATX Mobo: ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo $105
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377

You could get the GPU & PSU first and probably use them until you get a different Mobo & CPU.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

What Tyree said is most sensible; it's what I did when I upgraded my old HP Pavilion. I upgraded from the stock 300W PSU and onboard video to a 700W PSU (not the best brand) and a Radeon 4870. Then later on I upgraded to a new case, motherboard, and RAM, and overclocked the CPU.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Give me another like mobo because I have been reading that the mobo u gave first has a lot of problems


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

I have nver had a problem with one of those motherboards.


----------



## tomsutton (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

If you go by the reviews from some sites they are terrible







i would go by experience from members here and other forums, people who actually know stuff about computers!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*



Yar130 said:


> Give me another like mobo because I have been reading that the mobo u gave first has a lot of problems


I don't know where you got that info but I've used a LOT of those Mobo's and never had any issues. If you're referring to the Newegg reviews....read them carefully and you will see that most of the problems were the users and not the hardware.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding which card is right for me*

Ok nvm about 5770 dad wants gave me a choice of a gtx260 xfx or a 4890 what is pros and cons will it rune on computer do I have the correct slots for it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you can run them i'd go for the gtx260


----------

